# cheap front/rear derailers advise needed



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

hello there i am purchasing a GT GTR SERIES 4 and it comes with very standard equipment

Front Derailleur: MicroShift R729 Rear Derailleur: Shimano R3400 Shifters: Microshift R92 9spd Cassette: SRAM PG950 9 speed (12-26) Chain: KMC 9 speed.

im thinking about upgrading the front and rear derailers with a budget of about £80-100
if i replace the two do i have to replace everything associated with gear change ?

i am a novice btw 

edit : im looking to do alot of flat road riding with an ample ammount of hill climbing i want a gear set that offers a fair ammount of assistnace with hill climbs but also can offer great flat road speed 

i would be prepared to spend roughly £150 maybe a bit more to upgrade all advise recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Why not just put that £150 into a GTR 3? It comes with 10sp and Tiagra for only 160 more than the GTR 4.

It's a VERY bad idea to purchase a new bike with the intention of immediately upgrading it. There's no way you could upgrade your shifters, cassette, FD, & RD for £150.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My advice is to wait to get the bike before planning any upgrades or swaps. As long as your OE components are functional, there's little to be gained from the upgrades you mentioned. And if the OE parts don't function very well, there's a chance that a tune up will improve their performance. 

Your being new to this, I suggest considering bringing the bike to your LBS to be checked over and tuned. A good (and minimal) investment, IMO.

BTW, to answer your question, if you decided to swap out your derailleurs, as long as the new and existing drivetrain components/ shifters are compatible, you don't need to make any other changes. BUT... I'd wait on that....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Moving up to a model with Tiagra for the same budget as what you were thinking of to move to a sub-Tiagra hodge-podge certainly sounds like a better idea to me too.


----------

